# best way to transport rats to vet?



## milkycoconut (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm taking my two rats to the vet today. It's my first time, so I'm wondering what the best way to transport them would be? It's not too cold (37 degrees) today so I'm not too worried about that, but any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks!!


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

I bought some small pet carriers and I just stuff a blanket in and take them in those. How are you getting there (as in, walking, driving, public transport etc...?)


----------



## milkycoconut (Jan 5, 2015)

I will be driving, so I'll make sure my car is warm before I go. I do have a cat carrier for my kitty, I didn't think about that. Do you think it's ok to put them in there with a blanket?


----------



## Rhonwen (Dec 29, 2014)

To bring my guy home I used a cleaned out cat carrier with a clean towel in the bottom for him to cuddle in if he wanted. I also draped my coat over teh carrier as I was moving to and from the car so that he wouldn't get a breeze.


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

milkycoconut said:


> I will be driving, so I'll make sure my car is warm before I go. I do have a cat carrier for my kitty, I didn't think about that. Do you think it's ok to put them in there with a blanket?


As long as they can't get out of it then I think it should be fine, good luck at the vet i hope everything is okay with your ratties!


----------



## milkycoconut (Jan 5, 2015)

Thank you, I think they may have a few issues. Possible respiratory infections, and mites, ugh


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

Aww... I'm so sorry! I hope the vet visit goes well and you get the medicine they need!


----------

